# Apparently I'm The Craziest Person On This Forum



## PlotHolio (Mar 12, 2013)

Let's look at the evidence...

1. Actually is Dolan.
2. I have had dreams involving violence and psychological trauma since I was eight years old. In fact, an ex-girlfriend broke up with me because I posted one of my dreams to Facebook and it gave her nightmares.
3. My two favorite movies as a child were The Pagemaster and Alien. The Pagemaster taught me that the ocean was terrifying. Alien taught me that monsters were cool.
4. I like anime and manga because I think other forms of visual media are too tame.
5. Abercrombie has nothing on me if I'm in a bad mood.
6. Honorous Jorg Ancrath is my (anti)hero.
7. I have Tourette syndrom, and my tic is to randomly assume a demonic voice and say "What is your name?"
8. After taking melatonin supplement and a stress-relief medication, it still takes me up to three hours to fall asleep because I can't stop thinking about how I'd terrorize people if I got superpowers. My personal favorites involve killing entire families, nailing their heads to the wall, and leaving one of their children alive but crippled to tell the story.
9. My test readers say that I have a penchant for creating terrifying monsters.
10. I've written a (nearly) complete rework of the Will Smith film i, Robot. It has almost the exact same story and dialogue as the movie, but replaces Will Smith with Ash Ketchum and all the robots with Pokemon.


----------



## FatCat (Mar 12, 2013)

I guess you are, it is pretty crazy to make a post about how crazy you are. I'm not sure if there's an award for this sorta thing, but there should be.


Edit: Then you are no longer crazy, vote retracted. I firmly believe in the scientific method.


----------



## PlotHolio (Mar 12, 2013)

I made it because Phietadix said I was.


----------



## Phietadix (Mar 12, 2013)

The true evidence for this is your posts in the forum you're posting in,


----------



## Phietadix (Mar 12, 2013)

Wait, did you vote yes too?!


----------



## PlotHolio (Mar 12, 2013)

Uh... no. I did not.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 13, 2013)

I'll vote yes... well just because nobody else has started a thread to analyse how crazy they are and without anyone else to compare it to I'l take your word for it. However, should certain banned members be resurrected your position would be in jeopardy (which is probably never).


----------



## Chilari (Mar 13, 2013)

You are not the craziest person who has ever been on this forum, that's for sure. You can at least communicate using complete sentences and you refer to yourself in first person. So saner than at least one banned member.

As for the rest, I think you should get help, not brag about it on a forum. And i, Robot with Pokemon is pretty out there. Also Prince of Thorns is awesome and Jorg is oddly compelling as a protagonist.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 13, 2013)

I voted no, but it's a compliment. (A left-handed one, but it's not a _bad_ thing to say, 'no, you're not crazy.') The craziest people are extremely rude if not genuinely scary.


----------



## PlotHolio (Mar 13, 2013)

Chilari, I don't think I need help.

- Other than a few people giving me weird looks when I ask what their name is, the Tourette syndrom isn't a big deal.
- Because I'm a lucid dreaming, my terrifying dreams are fun because they're like video games to me.
- Fantasizing about slaughtering innocents is a passtime I can apply to my writing to make it more gruesome.
- Gruesome is good.


----------



## Devor (Mar 13, 2013)

Not kidding, when I graduated High School and they called my name at the ceremony, I took the microphone and told people to applaud more.  I don't know how you're defining crazy, but I've got you beat on many fronts.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Mar 13, 2013)

I once commandeered a weight guessing booth at an amusement park (Cedar Point), re-enacting an entire sense from "The Jerk" (Steve Martin). Now granted, I was rather drunk so crazy might not apply...but yes there are levels of crazy.

Much crazier experiences in my 7 years in the Marines...but those aren't for most of the public.


----------



## Ankari (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't know if this is crazy or stupid.

I once traveled from Orlando to Tampa going 155 MPH for half the trip.  The passenger with me ordered me to pull the car to the side, or I'd have a new interior color.

Since I was transporting it (I worked for a car dealership at the time), I thought it wise to slow down.


----------

